

FTC to Intel: No threats, bundling allowed - dman
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-08-03/intel-to-settle-u-s-antitrust-suit-over-chip-market-dominance-ftc-says.html

======
dman
The bombshell in the story is - "The settlement will require Intel to change
agreements with AMD, Nvidia and Via Technologies Inc. in Taiwan so the
chipmakers can enter into mergers and joint ventures with other companies
without fearing a patent-infringement lawsuit from Intel. ". Suddenly AMD
becomes a viable buyout target!

